

Strategies for Overcoming Startup Depression - 21sappers
http://jevy.org/blog/2012/07/24/strategies-for-overcoming-startup-depression/

======
eduardordm
Make sure you see a doctor. Depression is a serious condition that needs
medical attention. My doctor + fluoxetin saved me, my startup and my family.

------
jevy11
Happy to chat about it if people have questions: AMA. Thanks for the post
21sappers!

